# Suggestion: Like or Thank feature for forum posts



## Stratochu (May 17, 2013)

Would these systems work with the forum software or be wanted here? One is  thanking a member for a useful post (like The following 3 members say Thank You to Uncle Sam For This Useful Post: Joe Blow, John Doe and Richard Roe". The dislike option would be not thanking the post. 

Maybe giving thumbs up/thumbs down, or a basic like/dislike system for the posts.

Do Null, Smokedaddy, Brooklyn or Champ agree?


----------



## José Mourinho (May 17, 2013)

Just a "Thank you" feature for me will do.


----------



## CatParty (May 17, 2013)

gotta use cwcisms. a "hmm yeah" button would be perfect.


----------



## champthom (May 17, 2013)

I've discussed a similar idea with the staff before and the concern was that it would make the forum into a big circle jerk and people would take it too seriously and so it was shot down.


----------



## CatParty (May 17, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> I've discussed a similar idea with the staff before and the concern was that it would make the forum into a big circle jerk and people would take it too seriously and so it was shot down.





*like*


----------



## Freecell (May 17, 2013)

Stratochu said:
			
		

> Do Null, Smokedaddy, Brooklyn or Champ agree?









There are a couple of mods that I'm aware of that enable a thanks feature, so from a technical standpoint it's no issue.
I personally would rather avoid a more sophisticated like/dislike system because I feel it leads to people not wanting to post controversial opinions for fear of being downvoted and sort of turns forum posting into a political popularity contest. The websites that I've seen employ that kind of system, especially the smaller ones where people are likely to recognise others across threads, tended towards having that as a primary focus rather than as a side-function, and I feel that it was to the detriment of post quality.

I don't have any real issue with a simple thanks system, though, and I've seen that used pretty well on some other forums as a nice side-note while still serving the general function of "feedback". I think we briefly discussed using a thanks mod back when we first started using Forumer, but I don't remember why we opted against it.


----------



## LM 697 (May 17, 2013)

Frankly, I'm rather offended for Freecell's sake.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (May 17, 2013)

I used to be on a forum that had a like feature, and it encouraged me to post more and help n00bs.


----------



## TL 611 (May 17, 2013)

It works better if:
1) you don't like everything
2) you don't add a dislike button (surely report would suffice).
This means that the like button doesn't become something to aleinate people or whatever, but more used so we can like epic posts (like the ones in the CWCki forum quote of the day thread).

Having a like button means that people won't have to reply to posts saying things like "you win the Internet" or whatever. Fucking hate posts like that.


----------



## The Hunter (May 21, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> Frankly, I'm rather offended for Freecell's sake.


^


----------



## Null (May 21, 2013)

Done ~


----------



## LM 697 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for nothing.


----------



## Stratochu (May 21, 2013)

Where is the thank button?


----------



## Male (May 21, 2013)

People thumbing up comments?
What is this Youtube?


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> People thumbing up comments?
> What is this Youtube?


Like this post and you will have good luck, your crush will ask you out and you will win the lottery!
Ignore this post and Nick Bate will come out from under your bed and sodomize you.


----------



## Male (May 21, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> Male said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm yeah if you cry evrytiem


----------



## Freecell (May 21, 2013)

Before I go to sleep, it looks like nobody else has mentioned this.
If you can't see the button (should be next to the Quote button), you need to empty your cache. I had the same issue earlier and that fixed it for me.


----------



## Stratochu (May 22, 2013)

Thanks, emptied cache, and it works.


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2013)

Weird, it didn't come up for me at first, but it is now, even though I didn't empty my cache.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 22, 2013)

I don't think the thanking system is a good idea. It will just make this forum into a popularity contest, and the unthanked will feel left out and all that.


----------



## Null (May 22, 2013)

People like Marvin and Alec are going to naturally get the most thanks simply because they're the only ones capable of creating new content. The stuff they leak to us is pretty much the pulse of the community's Chris forums. Having the ability to gauge the reaction of what people post is positive reinforcement to continue posting enlightening and entertaining stuff. I can't imagine anyone becoming upset they didn't get as many thanks to a post as they'd want or expect.


----------



## The Hunter (May 22, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> I don't think the thanking system is a good idea. It will just make this forum into a popularity contest, and the unthanked will feel left out and all that.


Says 5 Thank Holio...


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> I can't imagine anyone becoming upset they didn't get as many thanks to a post as they'd want or expect.


Speak for yourself, I've been crying my eyes out. I only have one thank! _Why doesnt anyone like me?!_


----------



## LM 697 (May 22, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> I can't imagine anyone becoming upset they didn't get as many thanks to a post as they'd want or expect.



It's rude to assume. You know who does that? Sociopaths.

I'm not implying anything.


----------



## Holdek (May 23, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> I don't think the thanking system is a good idea. It will just make this forum into a popularity contest, and the unthanked will feel left out and all that.



I was thinking of giving you a sympathy thank for this comment but then I realized I probably shouldn't fuck around with my hard-earned considerations.   :ugeek:


----------



## champthom (May 23, 2013)

I want the record to show that this was my TRUE and HONEST originial idea but those DANG DIRTY MODS shot down my idea. 

Also this new feature has this song stuck in my head now:

[youtube]tkeLAqIjp-E[/youtube]


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (May 23, 2013)

I expect a certain number of...likes...yeahs...whatever...every time I post, based solely on my username.

Or I will lose my shit.


----------



## Mr. 0 (May 23, 2013)

Butta Face Lopez said:
			
		

> I expect a certain number of...likes...yeahs...whatever...every time I post, based solely on my username.
> 
> Or I will lose my shit.


In the bed? Or will you be throwing it in the hamper today?


----------

